# No audio and slow video playback



## Bujiko (Aug 21, 2012)

So this problem has been happening to me for a while now. Randomly while playing a few video games, all sound shuts off. I dont get sound from the game, or youtube, or itunes or anything. In sound, my speakers are registering the sound as the green audio bar is moving, it just isnt playing. Also it causes youtube videos and other media to play very slowly. They are fully buffered, but it moves much slower, with no sound. The only fix is to restart my computer.

Ive done a lot of searching around and there are a lot of people who get this problem, at different times too. The problem is that it is so random and hard to reproduce. Everyone also seems to have different fixes and workarounds, but none of those work for me, except the reboot of course. 

People suggested disabling and reenabling speakers, reinstalling drivers, and also restarting the windows audio service. None of those worked for me but I did notice something. If I disable the windows audio service, or ended the audiodg.exe process videos from youtube and such would start playing at normal speed. They didnt have sound of course, but they were playing at a proper speed. Then when I restarted the windows audio service the videos played slow again. 

Im at a loss and have no idea what is going on. While there are other threads about this problem, I decided to make a new thread with a bit of updated information. I hope someone out there could shed some light onto what is going on.


----------



## Binoui (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi, I'm having the exact same problem and don't know how to fix it neither. Tell me if you've got any news about it. Thanks.


----------



## Binoui (Aug 22, 2012)

aaaaa


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Update Flash.


----------



## wc00 (May 3, 2007)

Which browser are you using? Include version number, please. 

Ae the games you play installed on your computer, or do you play games not installed on your computer? 

Which games? 

Please provide: 
processor brand, model, model #.

ram # of GB
computer brand, model, model #.
If the computer is NOT from a big box company, please provide brand, model, model # 
of:
motherboard
audio card 
video card

When the issue occurs, again: 
Verify that your speakers are no. It is possible that something has turned off your speakers. 

Control panel
Upper right, left click the arrow. Select "large icons"
Open "sound"
Left click "sound" tab
Left click "Asterisk" or any other item that is accompanied by a speaker icon.
Left click "test" button.
Did you hear the sound? 

wc00


----------



## wc00 (May 3, 2007)

Which of the 3 OSs listed in your TSF profile is involved? 

Which service pack? 

If you are going to update flash, run the flash uninstaller, firstly. 
Uninstall Flash Player | Windows

wc00


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

It is better to install a updated drivers if available. Go to the manufacture of your system website and download and install the latest drivers for your system and version of Windows.


----------



## Binoui (Aug 22, 2012)

My drivers are up to date. I uptaded my flash. The problem still occurs but is now solved by desactivating speakers and then reactivating them. Much faster than rebooting. Thanks for your answers, i'll try the other things next time it happens.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Glad you got it sorted out yourself and thank you for sharing what worked for you. :smile: If you have adequately resolved the problem please mark this thread as solved. :thumb:


----------



## Binoui (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm not the thread maker, i just jumped in as i had the same issue. Furthermore, the problem is not really sorted out, it just got easy to fix but it still occurs (not that much of a deal now).


----------

